# Tarpun - Was tun?



## PsychoBo (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat jemand von euch den Inshore-Bericht über Tobago von mir gelesen. Ich hatte dort nicht viel Erfolg, was das Angeln auf Tarpon angeht. Weil die nächste Möglichkeit darauf zu angeln eventuell nicht allzu lange auf sich warten lässt, bräuchte ich ein paar Tipps vom "versierten" Tarpun-Angler. :g 

Nochmal zur Situation: 

Die Fische waren alle in Wurfweite. Kumpel und ich hatten 2 Mal kurzen Kontakt, einmal mit Rapala X-Rap im grünen Makrelendesign und einmal Gummifisch in Barschdesign. 
Die Fische wären leichter zu reißen gewesen, als dass sie gebissen hätten... Keiner der Tarpune hat unsere Wobbler genommen. Wir hatten von normalen Silber, bis über "Schockfaben" alles im Kasten, nichts hat genützt. Keine Bisse, obwohl wir hunterte Male zwischen die Fische geworfen haben. Ob Wobbler, Twister, Gummifische, Spinner oder Jigs, nichts ging. 

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schon mal Erfahrungen mit KuKö-Mustern sammeln können, auf die es besonders gut gebissen hat? 

...bin mir allerdings auch im Klaren, dass ein Köder der bsp. in Florida gut funktionier, in Kuba wertlos sein kann. Bin trotzdem für alle Infos dankbar!

Grüße
Bo


----------



## rauber83 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

ich hab die situation oft in destin/navarre florida gehabt. Tarpons rollen an einem vorbei und beissen auf nix. 
guten erfolg, zumindest im florida panhandle hast du den schwarm langsam und ruhig immer wieder zu überholen und einen schoenen lebenden pinfish oder bluecrab genau vors maul zu werfen. ich fische nur mit non offset circle hooks und flourocarbon ohne wirbel. im klaren wasser sind sie sehr scheu. als rute ne 10 fuss cobia rute und ne penn 706 mit 25 lbs ande. grosse mußt du zwar mit dem setup ein bisschen verfolgen aber das ist ja auch ganz lustig. mit kunstkoeder hab ich in diesem bereich keine erfahrung


----------



## PsychoBo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

Hallo Rauber,

danke für deine Meldung. Die Tarpune haben wir alle vom Rand aus gesehen. Keine Riesen, alle so zwischen 50 und 100 cm. Die großen waren etwas weiter draußen. Da kommt man nur mit dem Boot ran. 

Ich denke Köderfisch wäre dort auch sehr erfolgreich. Problem ist die Beschaffung und die Hälterung. Ich habe versucht ein paar Köfis zu fangen... Meine Handtellergroßen Palometas wollte jedoch kein Tarpun nehmen. #t

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auf Kunstköder angewiesen sein und mich einfach totwerfen damit. Vielleicht habe doch mal Glück. Dann muss er nur noch hängen bleiben. Habe da von einer Quote von 1:10 (10 Biss, ein Fisch hängt) gehört. :v

Grüße
Bo


----------



## rauber83 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

nur so als tipp. schau mal ob du ne "pinfish trap" findest. bestück sie mit fischabfällen und nach 12 stunden im wasser solltest du genügend köderfische haben. sonst halt wurfnetz werfen.... Tote köderfische sollten aber auch klappen, nur versuch keinen wirbel oder irgendwelche störende sachen in der schnur zu haben.


----------



## GiantKiller (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

Ich bin selbst kein Experte.

Mein Versuch Tarpon zu fangen ist mangels anwesender Tarpon gescheitert.

Als Köder wurden mir jedoch Yo-Zuri Popper(ca. 20cm+) angeraten, von denen ich dann einige gekauft habe.

Ausserdem ist wohl im Falle eines Bisses ein großer Einzelhaken besser als zwei Drillinge, da so beim Anschlag alle Kraft auf die eine Hakenspitze wirkt und sich nicht auf 6 Spitzen verteilt.

Du kannst Dich aber schon sehr glücklich schätzen, dass Du Tarpon vom Ufer aus anwerfen konntest.


----------



## Dart (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

Hi Bo
Google mal unter Tarpon, da gibt es etliche clips der Profianbieter bei denen man auch die verwendeten Lures sieht.
Mit Softjerks ala Slug-go oder Fin-S liegst du vermutlich nicht ganz verkehrt, zumindest erinnern die mich an einige der verwendeten Köder.
Langes Fluo-Vorfach ist eh Pflicht.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg, und uns einen goilen Bericht.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:
P.s. Für Fusselschmeißer(Fliegenfischer) könnt ma noch die DVD "Tarpon Quest" empfehlen.


----------



## PsychoBo (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

Danke erst mal für die Tipps. 

Werde mein Bestes geben, falls es wieder klappen sollte und die Fische vor Ort sind. Softjerks werde ich beim nächsten Mal mit einpacken. Mit Poppern ging überhaupt nichts. Da waren neben yo-zuri bestimmt 3 andere Hersteller im Einsatz. Keine einzige Attacke. 

Wie groß sollen denn die Pinfish sein, wenn die Tarpune nicht allzugroß im Durchschnitt sind?

Grüße
Bo


----------



## KölnerAngler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

Hallo, 

letztes Jahr war in der F&F ein Bericht wie man Tampons 
gepoppt und mit der Fliege gefangen hat.

In dem Bericht war als Angler der Shimano-Chef abgebildet, falls Dir das was hilft.

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> letztes Jahr war in der F&F ein Bericht wie man Tampons gepoppt und mit der Fliege gefangen hat.



Und du bist Dir sicher, dass Du das in einer *Angel-*Zeitschrift gesehen haben willst???? :q:q:q

Egal, gibt auf jeden Fall mal ein


----------



## peterws (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

Habe in Florida mal gehört, dass Tarpons zu gewissen Jahreszeiten ihre Nahrungsaufnahme vollständig auf kleine rote Würmer, die zu der Zeit aus den Everglades ins Meer gespült werden umstellen. Dann funktioniert wohl nur noch eine wintzige rote Wurmimitatin als Köder, klassischer Weise als Fliege gebunden.


----------



## KölnerAngler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und du bist Dir sicher, dass Du das in einer *Angel-*Zeitschrift gesehen haben willst???? :q:q:q
> 
> Egal, gibt auf jeden Fall mal ein


 Ich gehe davon aus das eine Rechtfertigung nun auch nichts mehr bringt???:c:c:c


----------



## Dart (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das eine Rechtfertigung nun auch nichts mehr bringt???:c:c:c


 Die Strafe wird womöglich reduziert, wenn nur jungfräuliche Tampons gepoppt wurden|supergri
Anyway, back to Topic.
Reiner|wavey:


----------



## saily (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

Hi Psychobo,

ich war noch nie selber beim Tarpon-Angeln, da ich ich mich 
meist weiter draussen "offshore" rumtreibe.|rolleyes

Ich habe aber kürzlich eine Zeitschrift gelesen, in der alle möglichen Facetten des Tarponangelns sehr genau von Profis beschrieben wurden. Ich würde dir den Kauf dieser Zeitschrift empfehlen. Kann man glaub ich auch übers Internet bestelllen.

Die Zeitung heißt "Global Game Angler" - der Internetzugang 
lautet   www.globalangler.net

Vielleicht hilfts ja #6

Tight Lines

Franz|wavey:


----------



## rauber83 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

also so ein durchschnittlicher pinfish ist so gute 10-15 cm . ich wuerde kleine bevorzugen. bluecrabs sind auch spitze und schwimmen fleissiger vor allem wenn du oft wirfst. bluecrabs fängst du am besten mit einer art senke. fischabfälle der auch ein huehnchenbein drangebunden und nach 15 minuten sollten schon welche drinhängen. vor allem von autobruecken klappts am besten


----------



## PsychoBo (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

Je mehr ich mich am Thema Tarpun entlang-hangele, desto heißer werde ich endlich mal einen zu fangen. :vik:

Global Angler werde ich mir versuchen zuzulegen, auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Berichte sehr "Fliegen" lastig sind. Bin zwar eigentlich auch Fliegen affin. Doch fürs Meer habe ich kein Material und will erst mal probieren mit Kunstködern und hoffentlich auch Livebait die Fische zu überlisten.

Probieren heisst, dass die Beschaffung von Köderfischen nicht einfach sein wird. Eine Falle müsste ich mir selbst vor Ort basteln. Werde da wohl eher mal wieder versuchen am Strand mit 15er Haken irgend was kleines zu ewischen. Krabben werde ich auch mal probieren. Die Zeit wird wie immer viel zu schnell vorüber gehen, gerade wenn man auch nur 1 Woche zur Verfügung hat. 

Aktuell wird meine Tarpun-Jagdstimmung noch ein "wenig" getrübt. Habe leider noch keine Bestätigung für meinen Flug. Kann sein, dass ich nun doch noch lange auf einen weiteren Versuch warten muss. :v

Tight lines und Danke für eure Antworten,
Bo


----------



## GiantKiller (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

wann fliegt ihr denn wieder hin?

ich hatte bei meiner reise mein wurfnetz dabei.
dann habe ich beim frühstück einiges an brot, käse und schinken mitgenommen.
daraus dann eine schöne kugel geformt, ins wasser, kurz gewartet und eingenetzt...


----------



## PsychoBo (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

So ein Wurfnetz ist was feines. Habe leider keins. Das Gewichtslimit vom Reisegepäck hat mich bisher immer vom Kauf abgehalten.   

Ich werde dieses mal, zu mindest was das Angeln angeht, alleine fliegen. Sonntag in einer Woche soll es schon los gehen.


----------



## guifri (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> letztes Jahr war in der F&F ein Bericht wie man Tampons
> gepoppt und mit der Fliege gefangen hat.
> ...




bah....eklig...das hätte ich vom shimano-chef echt nicht erwartet. 

ich würde ja vorher dne stopfen ziehen #d


----------



## Nick_A (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> So ein Wurfnetz ist was feines. Habe leider keins. Das Gewichtslimit vom Reisegepäck hat mich bisher immer vom Kauf abgehalten.
> 
> Ich werde dieses mal, zu mindest was das Angeln angeht, alleine fliegen. Sonntag in einer Woche soll es schon los gehen.



Bei Überseeflügen hat man im Normalfall ja immer 2 Gepäckstücke à 20 kg. Da dürfte (im Normalfall) ein Wurfnetz mit ca. 3-5kg Gewicht eigentlich reinpassen.

Wichtig bei Wurfnetzen...nimm ein´s von mindestens 6-7 Fuss Radius (= Durchmesser von mind. 4-5m).. Mit den kleineren (und natürlich auch leichteren) Wurfnetzen mit 3-4ft. ist es extrem schwer KöFis zu erwischen...da muss man schon optimal das Netz auswerfen können !

Unterschätze auch nicht, wie schwer/leicht es ist ein Netz ordentlich auszuwerfen...da gehört eine ganze Menge an Übungen dazu !|uhoh:

*Allerdings kann man gaaaaaanz einfach Pin-Fischlis fangen:*

Man nutze ein Sabiki-Rig (praktisch ein Heringsvorfach mit sehr kleine Haken ... Haken-Größe 12-8 ist optimal) !

Unten dann ein kleines Blei hinklemmen (2-4 Gramm reichen im Normalfall locker aus).

Anschließen (UND DAS IST WICHTIG !!!) auf jeden Haken etwas natürlichen Köder aufziehen. Gut ist hier insbesondere frozen squid (= gefrorener Tintenfisch). Immer jeweils ein Stückchen, im Vergleich zur Hakengröße immer relativ große Stücke schneiden.

Ich mache gern so Squid-Stücke von ca. 2-3mm Breite und ca. 5 bis 8mm Länge.

--> Die Pinfische (und auch andere Arten) sind wie wild darauf und beissen auch -im Normalfall- ziemlich aggressiv.

Petra und ich haben es zu zweit schon geschafft ca. 100 Pinlis in ca. 1h zu fangen (die Ködermenge reicht selbst mir locker 2 Tage ).

Fanggründe von diesen Nasen sind Flachwasserzonen (mit relativ wenig Strömung) von 3Fuss bis ca. 10Fuss Tiefe. Am Besten fangen wir immer in 6-7ft. Tiefe (gemischter Grund mit Steinen und etwas Grünbewuchs).

Einfach mit dem Boot über diese Bereiche driften (ruhig auch längere Driften machen, wenn es das Gebiet hergibt).

--> Fanggründe findet man auch einfach indem man schaut wo Kormorane, Pelikane und andere Vögel immer abtauchen !

Wenn Du die Tips beherzigst wird der Köderfischfang kein Problem sein....man muss hierzu natürlich ein Boot haben 

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## PsychoBo (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*

Hallo Robert,

Danke für deine Tipps! 

Im Moment ist das allerdings Salz für meine Wunden... 
Habe es krankheitsbedingt leider nicht mehr zu den Tarpunen geschafft. (Wäre nun gerade vor Ort). Irgendwann wird aber alles stimmen und dann kommt Tarpun.  

Viele Grüße
Boris


----------



## Nick_A (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tarpun - Was tun?*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird aber alles stimmen und dann kommt Tarpun.




Hi Boris, #h

datt wird sicher noch klappen.......

Das Problem an der Sache ist nur....die bescheuerten Tarpons kommen schon (und beissen auch mal wenn sie Lust haben). Nur einen Tarpon zu haken und dann auch wirklich an Land/ans Boot zu holen sind wirklich zwei nicht gerade im Einklang stehende Dinge. :c

Die blöden Teile haben mich schon oft genug zum Narren gehalten. |rolleyes


----------

